# Little Martini Went to The Bridge



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My sister's dog lost her fight with the infection that ravaged her body and sent her into renal failure. This little girl fought a hard battle, and lasted longer than anyone ever expected her to. Martini passed peacefully in her sleep last night. RIP Martini. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, I am SO sorry! She did fight hard!! Well, at least she is at peace and pain-free now! Give your sister a hug for me!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. 

RIP Martini


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you. She was a sweet little girl and will be sorely missed. I will pass along your condolences to my sister.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She gave it her all- my sympathies to your sister


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry Martini lost her fight. Run free little Martini! Say hello to all of our friends who are waiting for us at the bridge.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

God Bless her, she was a little fighter. I was so hoping and praying that she was going to pull through. Run free at the bridge little one, run free. :rip: Sorry for your sisters loss, and for your loss also.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry was keeping up on her , my sympathies to all of you


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry...RIP Martini...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of little Martini.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your sister, what a little cutie she was, I love terriers.


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

So sorry for you and your sister. :hugs:
She looks like quite the character-so happy in the picture.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bless her little heart. I'm so sorry.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry. I was so pulling for her. I am really sorry and sad for your loss.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your and your sister's loss of little Martini.


----------

